# Slingshot revelation



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

EDIT: Just noticed this is in the wrong section... ooops. Could a mod move this please?
As some of you may know, I haven't been able to shoot very accurately since I began shooting... But now, I think I have found the style of slingshots I'm good with. I found out I am better shooting with very small slingshots, similar in size to Darrel's (dgui's) pickle fork shooters. This morning I got pretty darn bored and so I went out in my back garden with the intent to find a temporary test slingshot; so I trimmed the overgrown willow tree and found a good fork. I knew willow would not hold up for very long but I chose it for it's ability to be worked with very easily and quickly.
So anyway, there I was with my natural equivalent of the PFS, with un-tapered TB black, about long enough for a cheek anchor point and shot some 8mm steel quite consistently at a poor tin can who wasn't in very good shape at the end.

The willow slingshot snapped at the fork (after I had released the pouch) with no fork hits, so I haven't a picture to share, but from now on I can only see improvement in my performances and everyone on the forum should be expecting videos from me in the future!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good to hear that Pandaman ! It does take a while to think it through right, unless one just lucks out, of course.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

something just clicked in your head. CONGRATS! It's not your fork width size. A good shooter can shoot any slingshot and take a few test shots to site it and get on with proper shooting. Everyone is striving for a perfect slingshot. This is never going to happen. Look at some of the best shooters we have here. They all use different slingshots, bands and even pouches. They are all deadly accurate.

It's not the arrow but the indian.. LOL


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Peresh said:


> something just clicked in your head. CONGRATS! It's not your fork width size. A good shooter can shoot any slingshot and take a few test shots to site it and get on with proper shooting. Everyone is striving for a perfect slingshot. This is never going to happen. Look at some of the best shooters we have here. They all use different slingshots, bands and even pouches. They are all deadly accurate.
> 
> It's not the arrow but the indian.. LOL


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Alright Pandaman! It's a good feeling, ain't it?

About a year ago when I got my first dankung, I was doing almost nothing but fork hits because I couldn't get the whole flip-shooting thing down. But with continued encouragement and advise from members on this forum and of course persistent practice I finally got it. Since then, the forks I favor are smaller than the ones I first used. But I still can't do much with the pickle forks, haha!


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

same thing here i went from one of johns slingshots that i still love to gibs pocket shooter and i absolutley love it !!!!


----------

